
Where Are All the Fun Software Engineer Jobs? - _davebennett
https://www.bennettnotes.com/post/where-are-all-the-exciting-software-engineer-jobs/
======
pinouchon
My take is that it's your job as a developer / software engineer to find the
the best jobs. Most jobs may be boring, but we are lucky to be in demand as
developers so it's relatively easier to find fulfilling jobs (compared to
other sectors). For example, I left my semi-boring job as an web+data engineer
to create an ML-based crypto trader. Is it easy? No. And I happy with that
choice? Hell yeah

Also, most of my relatives / family don't quite understand or approve of that
choice, and that's fine. Sometimes you have to be a little daring

~~~
_davebennett
That's a good way of looking at it.

------
chrisbennet
I’ve had fun building software for 30+ years. My advice would be to:

1\. Find a small place, 2-3 developers. 2\. Who make critical software for the
business. 3\. Frankly, not web software.

I know,this sounds like “Eat what I eat and you’ll be as tall as I am.” but
think about it.

~~~
_davebennett
I feel like that would be an ideal situation.

------
chrisbennet
I would add: "Ask" to to the title .

